# Seaweed and Rice?



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

I have this bag of rice sticks wrapped in seaweed that I was wondering if I could feed my rats as treats. I assume rice isn't harmful (but assumptions can be dangerous), but seaweed I'm not sure of.


----------



## JapaneseDolly (Nov 14, 2013)

The breeder I got my boys from fed hers sushi! So it's fine


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Just read the ingredient list. The ingredients probably aren't just rice and seaweed. But a little bit as a treat is probably just fine!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Finnebon said:


> Just read the ingredient list. The ingredients probably aren't just rice and seaweed. But a little bit as a treat is probably just fine!


Precisely this. It's the ingredients list to be worried about. Rice and seaweed by themselves, or together, aren't an issue. But it's hard to say what all is in that snack. I'd bet a lot of salt, which is not good.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

If it was just rice and not a rice stick I would say it would be fine, but most rice cracker type things have lots of salt for flavor. If their is a daily value chart I would look at that and see how high the sodium is for a person daily intake of sodium. I think you can guess from that if it would be ok for the rats or not.


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

It says 230 mg, 9%... That doesn't sound like too much, but for a rat, that's probably huge, right?


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

Bump~


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I think for a rat it might be a lot I would just break off a little piece for each rat and not the whole thing then their not getting all of the sodium. Also keep an eye on them after giving them it to make sure they are ok with it and don't react to it or something 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

Okay, thank you. I'll either plain not give them any or break off small pieces and use it maybe once a month or something just to be safe. Are their any situations where a rat would need more sodium/any other nutrient? I'm trying to figure out how I can alter diet to make them happier/healthier...


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't think a lot of sodium is good for them. Their is a brand of rat food called oxbow rat food there is one for young rats and mice rats under four months should have it some people recommend longer then that and their is the adult rat food one which is for rats after four months. It is a well balanced diet. If you want them healthy I would go with that diet and as treats rats love vegetables and fruit and yogurt also Cheerios. You can get multigrain Cheerios with out the sugar coating so they are healthy but they will still enjoy them. Dried unsweetened berries and bananas are a good treat that can be kept for a while, yogurt that's dairy free is good rats can be lactose intolerant so I would go to the health section of your grocery store and by almond milk based yogurt. Ummm mine love dried strawberries they are freeze dried and have nothing added to them. Also fresh vegetables and peas and carrots are a big thing for most rats.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

I've got the Oxbow stuff, and I'm planning on getting yogurt cheerios, which I'm excited to see if they like. I've also got a nut-and-grain kind of blend for rats to mix in, plus yogies and a few other kinds of treats. .u. Thank you! I'm probably gonna end up just not giving them any of it, I don't wanna cause any unhealthy rats just for the sake of experimenting.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Just don't give them a lot of treats everyday and your rats will be happy and healthy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

